# NAA/FITA Barebow distances shot at tournaments in your state



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Recently I posted a question asking barebow shooters what their method was for shooting 90M. What I found was that 90M is not often shot. That led me to wonder what format is used for barebow target shooting in various parts of the country? I am referring specifically to target shooting rather than field.

State Archers of California (SAC) sponsored NAA/FITA shoots include barebow in two distance classes: full FITA (90, 70, 50, 30) and executive (60, 50(122), 40, 30). Most barebow shooters enter the executive class -- my preferrence is to shoot the full FITA since 90 is too much fun to pass up.

How about your state/region?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

P.S. I know that there are least 37 of you out there that shoot barebow and that does not include either Limbwalker or SBills, neither of whom answered the poll.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Over here in Germany, there is no barebow class for FITA star tournaments. Most clubs hosting "fun" tounaments go for short FITA rounds of 50m and 30m, and a lot of them have a barebow class shooting at 40m and 30m. I personally have a POA that is over the butt at 50m, so when I shoot barebow, I stick to the tournaments with 40m max. Unless I feel like shooting clout.


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Aug 27, 2009)

Comming from the land down under its:

(what used to be a ladies fita) 70 60 (big face) 50 30 (small face, generally in 3 arrow ends)

and blue (middle distance) pegs in field


----------



## Navy Moose (Jul 5, 2009)

I shot at the Bay State Games in MA in July, and the distances we shot were the "executive" distances. The first day was 60 and 50 meter, second day was 40 and 30 meter.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

At our club we hold several Target 900 rounds over the course of the summer (60M, 50M, 40M) which draws barebow shooters. We've also shot International Rounds as well. At the MSU Fall Classic I've shot Masters 60+ FITA (70M, 60M, 50M, 30M) barebow.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Barebow FITA*

Here in good ol' Ohio,
Barebow FITA is shot at the same distances a "regular" FITA is!

Women: 70m, 60M, 50M, 30M.

I think that is the way it should be all over, if you are following FITA rules!

Can't really say what men's distances are...you could probably find it a www.archery.org, the FITA web site.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Missouri and Illinois you shoot NAA of NFAA official distances.

Executive? I think we call that a metal detector.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Recently I posted a question asking barebow shooters what their method was for shooting 90M. What I found was that 90M is not often shot. That led me to wonder what format is used for barebow target shooting in various parts of the country? I am referring specifically to target shooting rather than field.
> 
> State Archers of California (SAC) sponsored NAA/FITA shoots include barebow in two distance classes: full FITA (90, 70, 50, 30) and executive (60, 50(122), 40, 30). Most barebow shooters enter the executive class -- my preferrence is to shoot the full FITA since 90 is too much fun to pass up.
> 
> How about your state/region?


Well, it may not be gender appropriate, but "you go girl!"

Not many shoot barebow full FITA's (only four people at the last nationals) but if you can do it go for it!!!!! Me? I'd probably be clout shooting at if I tried barebow at 90m...

I'm not a competitive shooter so I've never heard of "executive class," though.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

lizard said:


> Here in good ol' Ohio,
> Barebow FITA is shot at the same distances a "regular" FITA is!
> 
> Women: 70m, 60M, 50M, 30M.
> ...


NAA rules-not FITA-

FITA does not have a target BB class:wink:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

California has a class called executive (perhaps this came from the use of executive in naming short golf courses). I was told that it was created to attract folks to shoots who were uncomfortable with the full FITA distances. Executive is 60, 50 on the 122 cm target; 40, 30 on the 80 cm target. Most barebow shooters here prefer to shoot executive since every distance is well within the shootable range of a barebow archer. There is also executive recurve and compound.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

the executive rd sounds good....just a step up from the fita 900 which is a very enjoyable round for seniors like me!!


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg Bouras said:


> Executive? I think we call that a metal detector.


:set1_rolf2:

But seriously, FITA target rules make no stipulations for barebow distances or barebow class, as far as I know. FITA field is a different story. So for target, it's just whatever the organizers decide on, I guess.

Now, don't call me a sissy, but isn't shooting out to 90m sort of unfair for barebow recurve archers?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Unfair? No. Unreasonable? Maybe. Cool? Absolutely. Do you have to? No. There are shorter options.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

One of the funnest tournaments I've ever shot in is the NAA Traditional National where you shoot a York Round with longbow and wood arrows: 72 at 100yrds, 48 at 80yrds and 24 at 60yrds. Then follow that up with a Clout Round: 36 arrows at 185yrds. Talk about laughs!


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> :set1_rolf2:
> 
> But seriously, FITA target rules make no stipulations for barebow distances or barebow class, as far as I know. FITA field is a different story. So for target, it's just whatever the organizers decide on, I guess.
> 
> Now, don't call me a sissy, but isn't shooting out to 90m sort of unfair for barebow recurve archers?



Actually I have found that shooting barebow at 90 meters is a sure way to destroy expensive aquipment. That's why I don't do it.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I broke two ACE's developing my sight methods for the longer distances. I now have rubber maps to catch arrows heading for the metal target bale frame. I have not broken an arrow since.

I did not know that I was so crazy. One of these days I may actually score high enough at 90 to brag about it.


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

The male barebow archer that has done very well at 90m and is from northern CA is Mark Applegate. He has shot at the Pac Coast and at the US Nationals so you should check the records on those. I know he shot a very heavy bow, changes his anchor and shoots "off the shelf".


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Becky, did you mean to say "aims off the shelf" or does he really shoot "off the shelf", i.e. no elevated rest.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Barebow Champ, do you happen to know what anchor he uses for 90m? Or the poundage on his fingers to reach that far with accuracy?

TIA


----------



## Barebow champ (Sep 21, 2006)

He aims off the shelf. He uses a rest and plunger.
The poundage was about 50lbs. I know he uses a Spigarelli riser and Win& Win limbs and CarbonTech arrows. I don't remember which anchor. It has been a few years since he shot FITAs - he has been concentrating on the FITA Field tournaments.
My husband has also shot 90m barebow (not as well as Mark but...) if I remember correctly, he used the shelf for aiming, split finger, anchored under the chin and aimed at the top of the target. He shoots about 41lbs, Spigarelli riser, Win& Win limbs and Easton ACE arrows.
Of course things will depend on your setup.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Barebow champ said:


> He aims off the shelf. He uses a rest and plunger.
> The poundage was about 50lbs. I know he uses a Spigarelli riser and Win& Win limbs and CarbonTech arrows. I don't remember which anchor. It has been a few years since he shot FITAs - he has been concentrating on the FITA Field tournaments.
> My husband has also shot 90m barebow (not as well as Mark but...) if I remember correctly, he used the shelf for aiming, split finger, anchored under the chin and aimed at the top of the target. He shoots about 41lbs, Spigarelli riser, Win& Win limbs and Easton ACE arrows.
> Of course things will depend on your setup.


What you have described is very similar to the method I use at 90. I my case, I anchor on the jaw line. I will be working on an under the chin anchor during the offseason. I will be in Sacramento next week shooting the full FITA distances. I am hoping that I can score like I do in practice. 90 is a crap shoot though, any little thing goes wrong and it is miss, miss, miss....with not a lot of time to straighten things out.

Seems that you and Mark Applegate share all the state barebow records.


----------



## McDougles (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm from Hungary. Here the field archery was begun with IFAA rules (introduced by Skip Trafford from US :clap, but after some years it turned to FITA. Now we would like to run IFAA again.

My question is : are You shooting on IFAA with barebow (FITA or IFAA)? How do You shoot the 80yrd?


----------



## McDougles (Nov 25, 2009)

btw, does anybody know Skipp Trafford? We lost the contact with him. It would be great to find him again.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I aim off the shelf at the bottom of the target butt, shooting split finger with my middle finger in the corner of my mouth.


----------



## McDougles (Nov 25, 2009)

Floxter,
Are You using stringwalking? 
Because my problem is that the 0 drawpoint (when your finger reaches the nock) last for 50m only. If I aim the top of the target face, I can shoot 60-65m.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Mc, yes I stringwalk and facewalk from 7yrds to 60yrds. At 65yrds I switch to split finger and am point on with my middle finger in the corner of my mouth. By then aiming off the shelf, instead of point of the arrow, I can add 20yrds to all my previous aiming points. So split finger with middle finger in the corner of my mouth and aiming off the shelf gives me about 85yrds.


----------



## McDougles (Nov 25, 2009)

I got it now. Thanks.

I tried to aim with the little corner of the shaft and the plugger, but it's very hard to see the target.


----------

